# Anyone tried 2013 Camelbak Volt or Charge?



## Sparky351 (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm in the market for a new hydration pack and was curious if anyone has tried the new Volt or Charge packs. I've always used a camelbak Lobo and just want to see if the hype about carrying the pack lower on your back is warranted. I've checked out a couple of the Osprey packs and they look and feel pretty sweet but I really can't complain about the Camelbak's I've used through the years so I'm not sure if I want to make the switch.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

My friend just bought a charge and seems to really like it. I'm holding out for a deal on the new osprey raptor 10 though. I drink a lot of water when I ride and I worry the 2L charge wouldn't be enough on some of the longer rides.


----------



## Bronsondude (Apr 23, 2013)

I've had a charge for about a month and love it so far.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Do you have any problems with not be able to get water out of the bladder? Camelbak has even sent me a new bladder/hose/valve and I cannot get water to flow when I have the bladder full and my pack loaded. I have to take my Volt pack off and turn it upside down to get water flowing.

Its almost like quick connect hole area of the bladder gets pinched together preventing water flow. I love the pack and how it lightens the load on my shoulders, but the water flow issue is a pain in the ass.


----------



## White Bear (Jun 12, 2013)

FWIW, I tried out a Volt. I was at first fascinated with the the idea of the lower CG and the quick disconnect features of the bladder. I didn't have any issues with the bladder and getting the last bit of water wasn't a problem.
What was an issue was the zippers, especially on the belt. They're so light duty that I had trouble opening/closing with one hand. The zip would just get bound up, and I had to reach around with my other had to hold the fabric. maybe it was defective, but I didn't like it enough to try out another one. I think CB wanted to build something a bit too light and the end result just didn't work for me.

I too went with the Osprey Raptor 10 and am more pleased with everything about it, except for the bite valve. The CB bite valve is still the best, imho.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the original Charge LR, the 2013 Volt LR, and the 2013 Charge LR. I also still have a Lobo. The Charge and Volt are a HUGE improvement over the Lobo!

The original Charge LR was a pain to take the bladder in and out of, and refill. The 2013 model is a big improvement. I would recommend the Volt over the Charge as it is marginally heavier but offers so much more water and cargo capacity. That's my main pack now.

I love those packs because they are light and the water is low on your back, which is perfect of technical riding and people with back pain. 

They are light and may rip... but who cares. CB has a lifetime warranty. My original Charge ripped, and I was sent a brand new 2013 model in replacement within a week. Great company. 

I agree about the zipper comment regarding one hand operation. To solve that issue I use a silicon lube on the zipper.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Have had a '13 Charge for a few months now and probably 1k worth of dirt miles. I agree that the lightweight fabric makes the zipper pull a two-handed affair, but conversely, the lightweight fabric is so much more comfortable and....lightweight! If I could do it again, I'd get the Volt with the larger capacity as anything longer than a 2 hour ride and I'm emptying the 70oz bladder. I've had no issues with bladder performance. 

Overall, it is a HUGE improvement over the MULE I was using before.


----------



## VII (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll also add that I am a heavy user, riding on average five days a week. Although light and flimsy looking, the durability has been excellent so far.


----------

